# Bulgarian: Хлапачка



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Здравейте ! Бих искал да знам, какво 'хлапачка' иска да каже на английски. Контекстът е: "Като хлапачка пак си драскаш колената...какво жена гледа в мен, каква жена и хлапачка!" Бихте ли ми казали, какво той иска га каже? Благодаря !


----------



## Orlin

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> Здравейте! Бих искал да знам, (без запетая) какво е "хлапачка" (на български почти винаги се използват двойни кавички)иска да каже на английски. (Или "...как се превежда "хлапачка" на английски.")Контекстът е: "Като хлапачка пак си драскаш колената...какво жена гледа в мен, каква жена и хлапачка!" Бихте ли ми казали, (без запетая) какво той иска да каже? Благодаря !


"Хлапак" е синоним на "дете" (според мен леко пейоративен), затова "хлапачка" би трябвало да бъде "(малко) момиче", но аз за пръв път виждам такава дума - може би наистина е доста рядка. В посочения пример, изглежда, говорещият желае да изтъкне незрялостта на жената, за която говори, аргументирайки се с определено нейно поведение, нехарактерно за възрастните.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Благодаря Орлин!  Ви помогнете ми винаги! Наздраве.


----------



## Orlin

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> Благодаря, Орлинe! Ви помогнете ми винаги! Наздраве.


Бележки (извинявам се за офтопика):
1. Задължително запетая преди обръщения, а в такива случаи повечето лични мъжки имена се използват в звателна форма.
2. 


> Ви помогнете ми винаги!


Не ми е ясно какво имате предвид, но най-вероятно искате да кажете "Вие винаги ми помагате!". Обърнете внимание на следното:
- За подлог се използват лични местоимения в *именителен падеж *(например Вие); 
- За изразяване на обичайни действия практически винаги се използват глаголи от *несвършен вид* (*помагам* вместо _да помогна_);
- Кратките лични местоимения винаги стоят *преди глагола* (най-често, но не винаги, на 2. място в изречението).


----------



## Annie_Hall

Да, точно това е смисълът на хлапачка, само се учудвам,че я смятате за "рядка". Използва се и като синоним на наивна - " И аз като някаква хлапачка му повярвах". А иначе изречението по-горе е от някаква поп-фолк песен, казва гугъл.


----------



## Orlin

annie_hall said:


> Да, точно това е смисълът на хлапачка, само се учудвам,че я смятате за "рядка". Използва се и като синоним на наивна - " И аз като някаква хлапачка му повярвах". А иначе изречението по-горе е от някаква поп-фолк песен, казва гугъл.


Действително Гугъл дава около 127 000 резултата, но, изглежда, повечето от тях са свързани с поп-фолка, по който не съм много запален, а и не срещам думата в други контексти и сам не я употребявам.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Orlin said:


> Бележки (извинявам се за офтопика):
> 1. Задължително запетая преди обръщения, а в такива случаи повечето лични мъжки имена се използват в звателна форма.
> 2.
> Не ми е ясно какво имате предвид, но най-вероятно искате да кажете "Вие винаги ми помагате!". Обърнете внимание на следното:
> - За подлог се използват лични местоимения в *именителен падеж *(например Вие);
> - За изразяване на обичайни действия практически винаги се използват глаголи от *несвършен вид* (*помагам* вместо _да помогна_);
> - Кратките лични местоимения винаги стоят *преди глагола* (най-често, но не винаги, на 2. място в изречението).


----------



## Orlin

Orlin said:


> - Кратките лични местоимения винаги стоят *преди глагола освен когато това противоречи на правилото, че енклитики не може да има в началото на изречението или след пауза* (най-често, но не винаги, на 2. място в изречението - сравни "Помага _ми_" и "Той _ми_ помага").


Важни уточнения за изучаващите български език (извинявам се за офтопика).


----------



## anastas_007

It's pretty much like the use of 'baby' for a hot girl.


----------



## Annie_Hall

Сега се сещам, че наистина съм го чувала в този смисъл, но ако не се лъжа - само в Пловдив.


----------

